# Sheriff posts snipers after firing 27 workers



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

JONESBORO, Georgia (AP) -- On his first day on the job, the new sheriff called 27 employees into his office, stripped them of their badges, fired them, and had rooftop snipers stand guard as they were escorted out the door.

[web:01dd699fe3]http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/01/04/sheriff.firings.ap/index.html[/web:01dd699fe3]


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I wonder if the new Plymouth County Sherriff got some ideas off of this guy..........?


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

I heard they called Donal Trump in to tell them all that "your fired"


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

soxrock75";p="51858 said:


> I wonder if the new Plymouth County Sherriff got some ideas off of this guy..........?


Actually,

It would have been the other way around. McDonaugh would have loved to go out that way. Verrry sore loser if you read what's been going on.
:roll:


----------

